# access ext3 partition



## a_liping_dante (Apr 10, 2003)

...i make my iBook dual boot, Debian Linux and MacOSX, is there any way i can access my linux partition(ext3) when i log on to MacOSX

thanks


----------



## rhg (Apr 11, 2003)

You need a Darwin kernel driver for the ext3 filesystem. I don't know if such exists but as far as I read I don't think so.

http://developer.apple.com/techpubs/macosx/Darwin/General/KernelProgramming/Filesystem/index.html


----------

